# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 4 MP Error



## Victorinox^ (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey lads, its this time again, where you sit after christmas raging at your game not working!

I have had this game a few weeks now, and it has worked absolutely amazing... Until now that is.
Two days ago, I got pissed off at Vista asking me all kind of questions. "Are you sure you want to move this?" "Do you really want to delete this file?"
So yes, I turned off the User Account Control (UAC, I am the administrator of the PC too.)
Vista told me to reboot and so I did, waiting with big eyes and a smile on my face for knowing that "Hopefully Vista will stop asking me all those questions! Hooray!" but no.. Instead it said that it was going to clean my F HDD. I sat there with the funny, yet not surprising question "WHY is Vista doing this to me?"

I waited about 20 minutes.. Done. Woohoo! Now it was time to play some Call of duty 4 with my friends, but guess what happens? I try to boot the game, exhausted of all the problems that just happened, overexcited about having some fun time with my friends. I boot the game, double-click the iw3mp.exe, the game boots up. My screen goes black like normally before the menu, but then suddenly stops there without responding! I Ctrl+Alt+Del to find out I have an error from the game saying
"Couldn't load image 'loadscreen_mp_crash_snow' "

Does anyone know what to do to fix this without reinstalling? Or if reinstall is the only option, is there anyway to keep your rank/weapons? (I just got to level 52 with the MP44!)

Thanks in advance, Andrew.

(Belated merry xmas!)


----------



## Victorinox^ (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 MP Error*

Solved it lads.
I was very nervous, until I realized.. Well, I'll just have to get all those ranks on new then.. I started the uninstall and it asked me to keep the save and configuration files. I chose OK and uninstalled. Reinstalled it, then pasted the folders that the game leaves after the uninstall, into the Cod folder.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 MP Error*

AFAIK your rank is preserved (perhaps bound via your SteamID?) and I believe it can survive re-install.


----------



## Victorinox^ (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: Call of Duty 4 MP Error*

I bought it from the store, so I was not sure if my rank was going to be saved by Steam. Good thing it survived though. You see, someone else told me there was no way of saving your rank.


----------

